# Killing the Noise



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Which works best? Sound proofing the doors, the trunk, under the rear seat, other places?

I'll be doing one at a time, where do I start?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Which works best? Sound proofing the doors, the trunk, under the rear seat, other places?
> 
> I'll be doing one at a time, where do I start? *


The Rat and I did the undercoat thing, wheel wells, and all bare metal under the car. Made a difference on mine. Check out the bottom side of your trunk it is bare thin metal like a big drum


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Killing the Noise*



wild willy said:


> *The Rat and I did the undercoat thing, wheel wells, and all bare metal under the car. Made a difference on mine. Check out the bottom side of your trunk it is bare thin metal like a big drum *


Believe me the most noise comes from the wheel wells and Willy and I sprayed the wells with Rubber undercoating from a can(not the stuff that the dealers use it is just asphalt) I used 3 Cans per wheel well and then touched it up later with another can per well.

I dynomatted the Trunk (Twice) I put in a trunk liner(a vinyl rubber prototype that Nissan will be selling soon. I took out the back seats and did the floor and did that exposed side of the wheel well(twice with dynomat and under the seat with dynomat(twice).

That is all you have to do. The floor and firewall are really protected well so no need to tear anything apart there .(I checked). Oh Yeh there are arguments that the doors should be done well That is not necessary, you will only weaken the clips etc. The doors have lots of moving parts that you don`t want to impede and besides they have to breathe with the speakers and motors for windows and mirrors etc. You don`t want condensation building up there, right?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Which works best? Sound proofing the doors, the trunk, under the rear seat, other places?
> 
> I'll be doing one at a time, where do I start? *


I had complete undercoat done, double thick on wheel wells, Dynomat like material on entire trunk and under seats, foam pad over wheels wells and under back seat, in the center console, lighter foam in doors, & Michelin tires. Each mod made a difference in sound level.
Sound can be reduce in two ways. Stopping the resonance of the metal parts such as trunk & floor with a dynomat type material. And stopping the sound infiltration through the outer skin with some sort of padding. 

Padding in the doors and Dynomat material on the trunk made the most difference.

The Rat's concerns about the doors are valid, but I have had no problems with my doors since putting in the extra padding. The padding material does not come in contact with the window mechanism and does not interfere with the cables going to the door latch/lock. The material I used compresses so well that the panel clips are not effected. The padding I used was similar to what Nissan used around the door speakers; it compressed very easily and does not interfere with any moving parts. Drain holes are on the outer part of the door and not impeded by the padding. Doors now close with a quality "thud" not a "clunk" and transmitted road noise is noticeably reduced.
May be warmer this winter also.
There was an extensive thread on the Altimats.net site with many pics from mine and Marks car. I don't know if Mark is here?
I took me 8-10 hours to complete the project.

Here's the thread I think.
Sound Insulation Plan 

Cheers.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

How much did all this cost you guys?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Any way you insulating guys can write some type of "How-To" for this site? Over time it will benefit new members.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *How much did all this cost you guys? *


About $150us including undercoat, but not including Michelins.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Any way you insulating guys can write some type of "How-To" for this site? Over time it will benefit new members. *


I have all my pics so I'll try and get it started soon.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I have all my pics so I'll try and get it started soon. *


That's something that I have to do, before putting a system in my car...


----------

